# Anti-Viral Flu Med



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Flu season is upon us and I read those of us who have certain ilnesses should ask dr. for prescription for this so we can take a first signs of flu. I think the Tamiflu is best for COPD folks. Not sure so check to be sure. 

Especially COPD phenomia is deadly for us. 

Also make sure you have lots of apple cidar around. Preferbly the organic kind. Vitimin C is good so is zinc but we are amazed at how good the apple juice is. Found thsi out a few decades ago.

And make sure your tetnus shot is up to date if they didn't change that too.Google to see what they may have added.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> Flu season is upon us and I read those of us who have certain ilnesses should ask dr. for prescription for this so we can take a first signs of flu. I think the Tamiflu is best for COPD folks. Not sure so check to be sure.
> 
> Especially COPD phenomia is deadly for us.
> 
> ...


 Meerkat, good reminder! Tamiflu is good if given within the first 2 days of symptoms. After that, though, not as effective. It can also help if given after exposure. Of course, there are other things that can help, too. If you've not gotten a flu shot, it's not too late!

One mistake that people often make is mistaking flu-like symptoms for the actual flu. There are several different flu strains circulating - Flu A and Flu B. Testing is easy, but if you have a rhinovirus or some other type of virus instead of flu, the Tamiflu may not be as effective. Also, flu is a respiratory virus. If you have asthma, COPD, or other respiratory conditions, hopefully you got both a flu shot and (depending on age) a pneumonia vaccine.

Vitamin C and zinc are both useful to boost your immune system. Also, Echinacea is another product that can boost immunity and help diminish symptoms of cold and flu.

Avoiding people who are sick can help protect you. I call Walmart the local breeding ground, because that's where everyone in town shops and it is the one place you can count on to run into lots of sick people.

Finally, the very best thing you can do is wash your hands under running water with soap. The water doesn't have to be hot, and the soap doesn't have to be antibacterial in order o be effective. Alcohol gel is also great - as long as it is at least 60% alcohol!

Oh, and did I mention getting a flu shot???? :2thumb:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Meerkat, good reminder! Tamiflu is good if given within the first 2 days of symptoms. After that, though, not as effective. It can also help if given after exposure. Of course, there are other things that can help, too. If you've not gotten a flu shot, it's not too late!
> 
> One mistake that people often make is mistaking flu-like symptoms for the actual flu. There are several different flu strains circulating - Flu A and Flu B. Testing is easy, but if you have a rhinovirus or some other type of virus instead of flu, the Tamiflu may not be as effective. Also, flu is a respiratory virus. If you have asthma, COPD, or other respiratory conditions, hopefully you got both a flu shot and (depending on age) a pneumonia vaccine.
> 
> ...


 We carry alcohol in the van at all times been doing so since 1980. First thing we do when we leave store is grab the alco and spread it up to elbows and then stick it up our nose and now I read we need to do the ears too. :dunno:. Said they are finding out tha most virusis are caught through the ear.  Don't know but just in case the ears get it too next trip. Plus the buggy handles.

Of course the grandkids were like germ magnets, now its the great grandkids. They will be sick for a week or two, where we will be laid up for a month and coughing even longer. 
I'm a habitual hand washer.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Waiting to use the alcohol until after you're in the vehicle means you've already spread the germs from your hands to your purse, keys, door pull (inside & outside), door, shopping bags, steering wheel, & whatever else you touched in the process. They make bottles that attach to the outside of your purse or you could hook them to your belt loop. 

Train yourself to be mindful of what you touch in public. Gas pumps have been shown to be nasty. Use disposable gloves to pump gas. 

The keypads we use to pay for our goods are rarely cleaned & teeming with germs. Train yourself to use a knuckle to punch the keys. 

Train yourself to not touch your face with your hands. It's amazing how much people do that.

When you wash your hands in public, don't touch the faucet, or anything else, after you're finished, you'll just recontaminate your hands. This is easier in some places than others but most people don't really wash their hands but merely rinse them. 

Learn to wash your hands correctly. Most people don't know how. Pay special attention to the fingertips as that's where many germs are transmitted. Sing the ABC song to help you wash long enough. Remember, soap doesn't kill germs, it helps remove them.

Clean your nose by blowing it after you get out of the shower or bath. Germs colonize in there. Do not put alcohol in your nose! The inside of your nose is a mucus membrane, it's job is to trap germs in the moisture & keep them from ever entering the body in the first place. When you dry it out with alcohol, you disable this front line defense system. Not to mention the get my finger you shoved the alcohol up your nose with introduced germs into your nose & took the germs from your nose to your finger & whatever you'll be touching with it. 

Don't smoke. Not only does it weaken your immune system but touching the cigarette with your germy hands & putting it in your mouth 100 times a day makes it really hard to not get sick. 

Disinfect you phones, doorknobs, drawer pulls, & other frequently touched items frequently.


----------

